# General > The Literature Network >  Automatic log off

## 108 fountains

I don't know if this happens to everyone or just me. It seems that I get logged off automatically after about 5 or 10 minutes. I don't mind the automatic log off, but wonder if the time could be extended. It often happens that by the time I write a comment and click the "post" button, I find that I'm logged off and then have to go through the hassle of refreshing the page and logging in again (after taking the precaution to "copy" my comment to avoid losing it). 

Do others have this problem? Is there a way around it?

----------


## Logos

When you log in, if you click the "Remember Me" box, that should take care of it  :Smile:

----------


## 108 fountains

Great! Thanks very much.

----------


## Danik 2016

Or you keep saving your answer on the editing pad. And if it is an longer answer it´s better to write it somewhere else and then paste it as answer in the forum.
I'm using you thread to call attention to another problem.
This site seems to be infected by a kind of "oriental" bug that is spreading every day. On Monday when it started I opened a warning thread, but it never appeared on line. Either it was deleted as suspicious or it was destroyed by "the enemy", whoever that is.
I also wrote two e-mails to the administration (form on the site). But I don´t see anything much done about it and the users don´t seem to be worried that their private PCs might get infected too. Meanwhile the bug is conquering positions on the forum.It is also active by day now.
Can anything be done about it?

----------


## Danik 2016

Note-I wrote the answer above by periodically saving the text on the editing pad.

----------

